# Sep 3 east river



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

3 hrs of rain kinda put a hamper on things but did manage one nice bass at 2.5 lbs on a trick worm. water still a little high but cool


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I went there yesterday and the water was like chocolate, and really high. I was out there for about 2 hours and got the hell outta there. Good on you for sticking it out and getting one. 

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice bass! I hit East Bay at 6:15 and fished until the rain pushed in. Only managed one 14 in red.


----------

